# green fuzz headache



## aquamaniac (Apr 14, 2005)

I've fight whith this green fuzz from about 6 months, and I have no idea what shoud I do with it  . I tried black outs, it seems to help, because the green colour of the algae desappears, and becomes almost transparent, but after about a week they start to grow very powerful again  .
The plants grow also well, but many leaves are suffocated because of this green sh... I started to keep NO3 level at 10 mg/l and PO4 at 1mg/l. 
I dose 10 ml Tetra Plantamin every other day for micros. (Unfortunatley I can't find any store in my town to buy Seachem products) 
I reduced my lights to 3X40 w NO fluorescent and the CO2 is about 4 b/s.I think it's enough because my fishes often are belovw the water surface. My tank is 344 L/ 75 G.
I woud apreciate any useful idea from you, experienced guys.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like hair algae and green spot algae. Increase your PO4 to start. Are you adding Co2? I would also increase that. Manually remove what you can while your filter is off. Do a large waterchange. Keep harassing the algae every few days.


----------



## aquamaniac (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you for the fast answer. Yes I add CO2, about 4 b/s. I'll keep in mind the PO4 thing. What's your advice? Shoud I increase PO4 level to 1.5-2 mg/L ?

Best wishes, 
Aquamaniac


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

It wouldn't hurt


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

You have a 75 gallon and you are only adding 4bps on the Co2. I have a 15 gallon and I am at 2bps. Anyway, we probably have different delivery methods so it does not matter but you might want to see where you stand on the Co2. Another good way to get rid of this stuff (I had it for two weeks) is to get yourself some shrimp. In my 15 gallon I have two OTTOS, 30+ cherry shrimp and 10+ bumblebee shrimp. The funny thing is that these little creatures literally FIGHT for algae.

Good luck with trying to solve the problem, I know how frustrating it can be when everything is covered in algae.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

lol I'm running 5 bps on my 25 gallon. External diffuser so everything gets absorbed. I have no idea why it takes so much to bring my Co2 to 30 ppm.


----------



## aquamaniac (Apr 14, 2005)

Ok, I'll try to bring up my CO2 level to the maximum limits, let see what happens. I have to watch my fishes too  
Unfortunately I have no KH2PO4, so I dose P2O5, it's a kind of organic chelated solution (18%). I don't know if it's good or not? [smilie=c: 
Somebody have any idea about this?

Best wishes, Aquamaniac


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*CO2 Bubble rate*

Bubble rate is a very inaccurate way to measure the CO2 you are injecting. Bubble size is a function of the area of the tube the CO2 come into the counter from. I had a Milwaukee regulator, with built in bubble counter feeding an eheim diffuser, which also has a bubble counter. But the bubble sizes were very different. So, I had 1 1/2 bubbles per second from the regulator counter and around 4 per second from the diffuser counter. You need to measure KH and PH and get dissolved CO2 from that, knowing the result may well be wrong, but at least we all can relate to it. Also, if you use Plantbrain's CO2 mist method, you are providing two types of CO2 - dissolved in the water, and gaseous. Tell us more information!


----------

